# Fungus Treatment



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi folks, I'm new to the world of aquatics so thanks ahead of time for any help and info. I've got 3 goldfish in a 30 Gallon tank and one dies the other day from a white fungus now the second one also has it. I've added "API Liquid Fungus Cure" to the tank and have separated the infected guy using a plastic slotted tray. He was so weak last night that he was sucked up against the filters intake. (I don't have the equipment for a second "hospital" tank set up) my question is am I supposed to remove the white fungus from his tail or do I let the meds just do their thing? It's covering almost half his back part of the body.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

can you test your water.... do a test to see what your reading is at? Temperature, ph, anmonia, and nitrite. 

How long did you set up the tank for before you add the fish in? What size fish are they? What else is in there?


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

charles said:


> can you test your water.... do a test to see what your reading is at? Temperature, ph, anmonia, and nitrite.
> 
> How long did you set up the tank for before you add the fish in? What size fish are they? What else is in there?


30 Gallon tank
PH 7.8
KH 4.0
Ammonia 1
Water temp 23 degrees Celsius
Tank was set up 7 weeks ago, the 3 goldfish were the only fish ever in there and they were added after running the tank for 1 week.
I don't have a test kit for the nitrite.


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone? Just wondering if I'm supposed to try and remove the white cloud like fungus?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Your ph seems high for the amount of anmonia in your tank. With showing your anmonia, I don't think your tank is ever correctly cycle. I would continue to use the fungue medication, with water changes, and hopefully your fish will heal.

How big are the gold fish? What kind of filtration in the tank? With gold fish, you are going to get lots of waste, how often you do your water changes?


----------

